# Not getting along with members of your quadra.



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this particularly common, because I think that a good, though not majorly large amount of Gammas that type as such are utterly insufferable, smug and full of complete shit? Particularly those who are ENTJs here, _god_ if I see someone who identifies as an ENTJ from the get-go that just makes me want to get the fuck away from them quick. Like yeah, I don't particularly like a whole lot of people at first glance (though I'm actually pro-human in that I actually have faith in us as a whole, which is lost to the hipster generation THESE DAYS) but yeesh a lot of people who identify as INTJ, ENTJ and fuck even the gamma SFs are kind of pretentious and mean-spirited.

Then again, I am known as a random nonsense spewing asshole in the circle of friends that I keep around. Berating them for fucking up. Maybe I just sort of hate myself? Eh.

Note: I'm not saying that ENTJs and INTJs are bad. Like my favorite people in the world are them, but it's kind of a red-flag with me if someone is stereotypically an ExTJ or hell any type for that matter. Getting attached to your type like that is so _boring_.

Is it just normal to have an intense reaction like that? I mean Alphas and Deltas are just so confusing in their mindset for me to really understand them. Particularly Si-types, I just don't understand how they can extol that as their virtue? Good food, fashion and whatnot is nice but god damn are they intense about that sort of thing.

Be free to berate me here. This is a massive shit-post and I'm going to regret posting this.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Well... I tend to like good food and candy, but not that interested in fashion. Still-- When someone is wearing something really eclectic, bohemian and it all works, and it's strange and wonderful, I'm like-- Wowww! I want to be able to do something like that! Gah! How!?

They put these stockings, and.. Like.. Corsets and.. Fiddly-widgets... And they look so much... Character. Sheesh. Sorry, I'm blubbering. Sometimes people amaze me. Not often, though.

I managed to get a steampunk pocketwatch on a necklace and I was happy with _that_! But no idea what to wear to go with it. Is there an SEI out there who can dress me!? :kitteh: The clothes in stores look so... Generic.

... Anywhoo...

In general, I tend to get along with pretty much anybody, regardless of Quadra. So, maybe it's in a Gamma's nature to get along with nobody, because they're like.. Opposite of Alpha? Haha. 

I'm kidding, though. Honestly, you're still you within your Quadra, so you'll dislike who you tend to dislike, based on your preferences and how you were raised. Your cognitive functions are just driving those worldviews home.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Sixty Nein said:


> Is this particularly common, because I think that a good, though not majorly large amount of Gammas that type as such are utterly insufferable, smug and full of complete shit? Particularly those who are ENTJs here, _god_ if I see someone who identifies as an ENTJ from the get-go that just makes me want to get the fuck away from them quick. Like yeah, I don't particularly like a whole lot of people at first glance (though I'm actually pro-human in that I actually have faith in us as a whole, which is lost to the hipster generation THESE DAYS) but yeesh a lot of people who identify as INTJ, ENTJ and fuck even the gamma SFs are kind of pretentious and mean-spirited.
> 
> Then again, I am known as a random nonsense spewing asshole in the circle of friends that I keep around. Berating them for fucking up. Maybe I just sort of hate myself? Eh.
> 
> ...


Well, seeing how the following relations are in a quadra: Identity, Acti, Mirror and Dual, I'd say that no, you should get with your own quadra. Unless you got mistyped. Just see how far from my initial type is my ACTUAL type: ISFJ <-> ENFP . LOL not even a LETTER in common! With that said:

I am a very good person. Modest, humble and good. Others say this, not me. But there is a thing, a thing that is common amongst gamma FiSe's: See, I'm quite zealous. Once I make up my mind...good luck turning me from that path. We are quite zealous, yes. Good meaning, but it doesn't always show.


----------



## The Portia Spider (Aug 10, 2014)

Well.. You don't -have- to get along, but the question becomes.. Do you get along with any of the other quadras more? If so, I'd look into the possibility of having been mistyped.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@Word Dispenser

:th_woot: steampunk...*drool!

[HR][/HR]

Well idk, so far I have gotten into trouble with an ESI-ISFJ; SLE-ESTP; LIE-ENTJs & MBTI ISTJs.
I pretty much get into trouble with MBTI SJs :/...

People piss me off in general tho *_* and I prefer to have nonsensical fun, just because...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, valuing a certain cognition doesn't stop you from being stupid.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Entropic said:


> Unfortunately, valuing a certain cognition doesn't stop you from being stupid.


;.; so that's how it is.

but I liked you.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Not only making sure you're not mistyped, everyone you think are in your quadra need to be typed correctly in socionics as well. Also I wouldn't necessarily assume that xNTJs in MBTI are all LIE/ILI's in socionics.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Sixty Nein said:


> post


So so glad someone brought this up. I automatically expect gammas to be chill and interesting enough to socialize with, to get my sense of humor, to think rationally... but I'm often really disappointed when I discover that someone being a gamma doesn't necessarily make them likable or say that they will share my values. So many engage in stupid, daft conversation and just refuse to think critically or be intellectually/morally thorough. 

It's a shame, really. Guess that's why intertype doesn't mean THAT much in the end -- so many people of other quadras that could easily trump some of the gammas I have had the absolute misfortune of encountering.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.< well I like all of you bastards so far...


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> <.< well I like all of you bastards so far...


Same! 

Let's all unite in our general distaste for our own kind.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I know a fair few Gamma types that both piss me off and wind me up. I'd rather argue with them than an Alpha NT, _any _day, though. Doesn't mean I like them anymore/any-less; I like conflicts to be productive, but you're not going to get anywhere fast when you're both going round in pointless circles. 

I like being understood. T___T


----------



## The Portia Spider (Aug 10, 2014)

Kintsugi said:


> I know a fair few Gamma types that both piss me off and wind me up. I'd rather argue with them than an Alpha NT, _any _day, though. Doesn't mean I like them anymore/any-less; I like conflicts to be productive, but you're not going to get anywhere fast when you're both going round in pointless circles.
> 
> I like being understood. T___T


Yeah, I hear ya.. Them Alpha NT's.. Sheesh.. I definately understand ya.. So, ya wanna go hit the nearest hive, and check out the ladies?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah. Something I've been thinking about recently. Maybe it's just me, but I notice when one quadra's energy is in control of a situation or not. Often it's not an Ne quadra(99% of the time). Gulenko's notion of peripheral vs central is probably apt here- Ni/Se is central, Ne/Si is peripheral.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

The Portia Spider said:


> Yeah, I hear ya.. Them Alpha NT's.. Sheesh.. I definately understand ya.. So, ya wanna go hit the nearest hive, and check out the ladies?


I'd rather stay at home and masturbate. But, thanks.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't think quadra has much to do with it. 
There can be palpable friction in information exchange between representatives of different quadras, but it doesn't mean that they should dislike each other or don't get along. The same goes for communication within quadras. If you have the same valued IMs with somebody it doesn't mean that you'll automatically like them or share their outlook.

I recently started to broaden my social circle and understood that I can get along pretty well with almost anybody. I have difficulties mostly with women who talk too much about how to net a rich and sexy husband and/or appearance. But it is entirely my fault because of my obtuseness concerning the subject. Another problem I have is with bullies and big-headed people, but it has nothing to do with their types.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Annoying? Is that the same as not getting along?

I do find some gammas annoying, at least more than I find betas annoying. But I also feel like relationships with gammas, at least the ones that work out because they dont always go that far, tend to be deeper and much more fullfilling than relations with betas which are more superficial. 



The Portia Spider said:


> Yeah, I hear ya.. Them Alpha NT's.. Sheesh.. I definately understand ya.. So, ya wanna go hit the nearest hive, and check out the ladies?


 LOL.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Kintsugi said:


> I'd rather stay at home and masturbate. But, thanks.


lol ouch.

I've met quite a few Gammas I like, and quite a few I don't. I've gathered that I'm equally polarizing, which suits me just fine. Why would you ever wish to be on good terms with an entire quadra just automatically? After all, personal conditioning, interests, views and values are what we actually _like_ about people. Ease of communication is no guarantee of personal chemistry.

That said, if you're not getting along with _any_ people in your supposed quadra, there's a good probability you're not actually in the right quadra.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

I've had issues with certain Beta NFs. Beta STs... not that I can recall? Those NFs, tho, were manipulative bastards and/or little bitches. I'm thinking in particular of one EIE (just a bastard) and one IEI (both), both male.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Getting along with everyone in your quadra is impossible and unrealistic, after all people are still individuals with different experiences and preferences and sharing the cognitive function can only help them understand each oroperly during a discussion, it isn't an instant switch that'll make you like someone. Even if a person is your dual, you might still find them obnoxious for personal reasons.

Intertype relations can explain the way you communicate and react to certain types, assuming they're not mistyped because that's not uncommon around these parts, your natural preferences and affinities when it comes to wording concepts, expressing judgment, expressing emotions, debating logically and even sharing the same kind of humor. I love other Deltas and I tend to like Gammas a lot.

I have the most conflict with Betas and Fe-dominant Alphas, I love LIIs but they break my brain.

But if you feel like you don't click with anyone in your quadra and their communication style is too different from yours, perhaps you could try reconsidering your own type, introspecting and exploring all the other likely possibilities that feel closer to who you are.


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

soseductive said:


> If you put two alphas on the same territory, then they probably won't like each other. Especially if there is a cute girl around ;D


Why alphas in particular? Aren't cute girls universally divisive?
Do you gammas just share?


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

GnothiSeauton said:


> Why alphas in particular? Aren't cute girls universally divisive?
> Do you gammas just share?


Do i really need to explain my jokes? Are you ILE or something? :/


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I think it's more creepy you both have images from Berserk.


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

soseductive said:


> Do i really need to explain my jokes? Are you ILE or something? :/


Nah, I was just kidding, myself. I like how you consistently equate Alphas with random negative traits, though.



Entropic said:


> I think it's more creepy you both have images from Berserk.


His is not from Berserk, to my knowledge.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

GnothiSeauton said:


> His is not from Berserk, to my knowledge.


Ok, looked like it.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

As an ILE Ne-dom, I can't stand my "duality's" Si dom. During high school, SEI and ESE are the type of people I seem to get in trouble or not get along with. Yes, I get along with LII ver well, but not Si users, because of my extreme Ne that overwhelms them.


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

GnothiSeauton said:


> Nah, I was just kidding, myself. I like how you consistently equate Alphas with random negative traits, though.


Where? I don't think alpha males are bad. Technically, i am an alpha male myself, because of my creative Se. Why you don't like us? It's not my fault, i was just https://youtu.be/wV1FrqwZyKw?t=3m37s



GnothiSeauton said:


> His is not from Berserk, to my knowledge.


What do you mean? It's Guts hugs Griffith.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

GnothiSeauton said:


> I like how you consistently equate Alphas with random negative traits, though.


Alpha males aren't always bad. We're just assholes most of the time. :laughing:


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Yep. I for example first and foremost a bitch and only then an alpha male


----------



## willowglass (Aug 6, 2015)

I wouldn't say I don't or do get along with my quadra members exactly. It's more like when you go out somewhere and you see a really old couple together, and they just sit there in silence together. It can be just like this comfortable silence.

Or when you are with your family and here comes that story again, the one we've all heard a million times, and we were there, and we knew how it felt.- And that's about what I think it's like to see a fellow identical get peeved and rant about something. 
Oh, it's that story again....
Or like watching yourself on video and you're like, is that really what I sound like? Dear lord...lol

It can be really nice to share stuff like that with people just because it feels like this sort of support, but the less difference there is between people, the less I think there is to say. I mean, what can you say to yourself staring at your reflection in the mirror? 

I think that's what's interesting about duality. It's like an inverted part of yourself. You can learn a lot about a part of yourself that you aren't as in touch with, no shrink required :smile:

Neighboring quadras can be like different cultures. They can be interesting. Some of the words of their language have the same roots as my own, so I can grasp some of what they are trying to say, but it's a culture born into, and even if you want to become a citizen, you'll really never belong. There is always this foreignness present.

It's not really a matter of conflict for me with the conflicting quadra, but more like, why on earth do you care about that? lol 

Honestly, I get along with most people...The people I have met or have come a crossed that I couldn't stand the most has been an EIE, SEE and an SEI, that I can think of off the top of my head. It's honestly not really the type or quadra, but the person... Some people I just find annoying & shitty, ntr. :smile:


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

The_Wanderer said:


> Alpha males aren't always bad. We're just assholes most of the time. :laughing:


aint u gamma male? x)


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> aint u gamma male? x)


Dunno. @The_Wanderer is _totally_​ an ILE.


----------

